# Pacers score 54 points on 20/21 shooting in 3rd quarter vs. Nuggets



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And they had 113 points after three quarters. I need to find a copy of this game immediately.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

amazing..truely amazing


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

144-113 final.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

McRoberts ruined our perfect field goal percentage... Bastard.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Just an insane performance by this team in the third. Truly one of the more remarkable performances in the NBA in recent memory.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

And the craziest part is Danny Granger only had 19 out of those 144 points! It was great to see Hansbrough and Dunleavy step up their games. What an unbelievable performance and I really hope the squad can build on this and not let it get to their heads.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

In case anybody still hasn't seen it:


----------

